# Reemplazo de D2822 en Amplificador de Audio



## beethoven_isaac (Ago 12, 2009)

Miren... hize un amplificador monoaural con un LM386. pero me tope con este en una grabadora que tenia arrumbada... y me di cuenta de que en el mismo espacio y material podia hacer uno estereo...pero ya pregunte en tiendas y me dicen que no lo manejan, y creo que es la nomenclatura y necesito saber cual es el nombre que corresponde a este integrado en mexico. por ejemplo me pedian un tdaXXXX para hacer el amplificador y resulta que era un lm386. a eso me refiero cual otra nomenclatura tiene el D2822.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 13, 2009)

En alldatasheet.com puedes hacer pruebas o tambien con el NTE, perece ser que el TDA2822 es equivalente y el YD2822.
integrados de 8 pin DIP.


----------

